# The bus



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Today is the first day of school for our district. The bus just went by and didn't stop to get my boy. I almost got teary-eyed!


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

The bus came by here too, and it DID stop! My 5y/o DGS got on.... He was sooooo excited about his first day of "big school" and getting to ride the "big bus!" And Gram did get teary eyed....... *sniff* (But so did Mommy.....)


----------



## moonspirit (Dec 22, 2009)

Lol hehe sometimes it takes a while for the bus driver to figure out the route. :buds:


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

mammabooh said:


> Today is the first day of school for our district. The bus just went by and didn't stop to get my boy. I almost got teary-eyed!


 Awww..how did he take it?


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Was that a good teary eyed, or a bad teary eyed, Mammabooh? 
My experiences on school buses... 
trying to stay out of the way fights... 
things flying through the air and how fast can you duck...
kids seeing how far they can go in the back seat without the driver seeing them and getting caught (especially at night after games on the band or football/cheer/flag bus)...
alcohol on the same bus (cleverly placed in a water container.)...
THE WORST was the day when some kids were bragging about shooting a kid in the head for initiation into a gang... The kids went to jail. Didn't make us feel less scared because we were suddenly worried about the gang activity that was just beginning to be prevalent at the school. Up till then, we thought if we stayed out of the gangs we weren't going to be affected by them. But this kid was not in a gang, just wrong place at the wrong time. 

Busses make me teary eyed too... Every time I see the 'lil yellow school bus, I am so thankful that my children are NOT on one that it makes me tear right up! 

Busses carry a microcosmic version of the school. Hopefully the above schools are far better than mine was! If you don't like the school, chances are you won't like the bus either. 

Cindyc.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

mammabooh said:


> Today is the first day of school for our district. The bus just went by and didn't stop to get my boy. I almost got teary-eyed!


So did you celebrate by doing school in your jammies?? We use to go to the movies on the first day of school...just because we could!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

It was most certainly a good teary-eyed. Our son (Jax) was happy too...except that the bus ride used to be his favorite part of the day. I was out working in the garden when the bus came past in the afternoon, and Jax stood near the road to wave at his buddies as they went by. He was very delighted when the bus stopped in front of our house and one of his buddies got off the bus to play with him (he's the grandson of our neighbor across the road and had to get off there because his older sister had some sort of sports practice and wouldn't be home). The buddy said that he'll be getting off there every Wednesday, so Jax is pretty tickled about that.

Another friend (ex-classmate) called right after school and invited him to a birthday party that is on Saturday, so Jax will get to spend some time with a few of his friends then too.

We didn't hang out in our jammies, but we went to the library and hung out, went out to lunch, and drove by the school and stuck out our tongues. Jax was laughing so hard about that, that I thought he might just pee his pants!


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

mammabooh said:


> It was most certainly a good teary-eyed. Our son (Jax) was happy too...except that the bus ride used to be his favorite part of the day. I was out working in the garden when the bus came past in the afternoon, and Jax stood near the road to wave at his buddies as they went by. He was very delighted when the bus stopped in front of our house and one of his buddies got off the bus to play with him (he's the grandson of our neighbor across the road and had to get off there because his older sister had some sort of sports practice and wouldn't be home). The buddy said that he'll be getting off there every Wednesday, so Jax is pretty tickled about that.
> 
> Another friend (ex-classmate) called right after school and invited him to a birthday party that is on Saturday, so Jax will get to spend some time with a few of his friends then too.
> 
> We didn't hang out in our jammies, but we went to the library and hung out, went out to lunch, and drove by the school and stuck out our tongues. Jax was laughing so hard about that, that I thought he might just pee his pants!


So COOL! Best of both worlds!  So happy for you and Jax.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

DS didn't ride teh bus, but one of my best moments after we pulled him out was a nasty, cold, windy, bitter, miserable, rainy morning where he sat on the couch by the woodstove and looked out and said how glad he was that he wasn't out in that mess.


----------



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

Chickenista, my daughter used to have to catch her bus at 6:50am in the bitter cold. Now she sleeps in until 8-8:30 and lounges in her jammies.There are some mornings when she doesn't want to get out of bed and I remind her it could be worse, she could be standing on the corner freezing her butt off.


----------

